# hi everyone



## fw190killa (Jan 3, 2009)

just like to say hi,and i think the site cool hope to get to know youall.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate....look out so that you won't end up as a famous quote in Adlers siggy, Les' Bride's frozen fish double backhand, the wrath of Les, the cheap sticks from the Kiwis and diggers....avoid that and you'll do fine. 8)


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2009)

Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2009)

G'day mate, welcome!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum..... Enjoy the place....

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome from England.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Denahue (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome from Colorado...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome!!



> ....look out so that you won't end up as a famous quote in Adlers siggy, Les' Bride's frozen fish double backhand, the wrath of Les, the cheap sticks from the Kiwis and diggers....



or a thread thats all about him!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2009)

Welcome.



Njaco said:


> Lucky13 said:
> 
> 
> > ....look out so that you won't end up as a famous quote in Adlers siggy, Les' Bride's frozen fish double backhand, the wrath of Les, the cheap sticks from the Kiwis and diggers....avoid that and you'll do fine. 8)
> ...



If you've seen the posts so far this is likely to happen...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 5, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Welcome to the family mate....look out so that you won't end up as a famous quote in Adlers siggy, Les' Bride's frozen fish double backhand, the wrath of Les, the cheap sticks from the Kiwis and diggers....avoid that and you'll do fine. 8)



....and watch out for Lucky...he hasn't had had his shots yet!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2009)

"Bites the table leg....scratches himself behind the ear with foot" What?


----------



## seesul (Jan 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and greetig form the Czech Republic8)


----------

